# Large Poljot Collection



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Since I'm retired and have a lot of time on my hands, I found a link to a non-commercial site where 'one of us' has pics posted of his Russian watch collection.

NOT responsible for any watch envy created by this collection.

Poljot Collection


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool site,some nice watches.

Alex


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Careful Mike, you don't know who's reading this. Some people get jealous at us who are retired


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I stay at home,does that count?









I am a new generation househusband!!

Alex


----------

